# backyard box for summer, artificial grass?



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

hi guys,

because the snowboardingseason is over for me, but i can't get enough i want to make my own box/rail for the backyard well that isn't going to be a problem, but the problem is my runway to it. i read some use artificial grass for it, but there are so many different species. so what is the best to get? i suspect low grass. but i found something else its calles felt grass(i hope its called so in english google translate told me)

that stuff, it is way cheaper then artificial grass, but will it glide well? or should i just get my board and go to the garden center, and maybe get some crazy looks:laugh:?

grtz Danny


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

would be cool if there was this - snowflex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kim0XXceCQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

dude that is awesome, the only track like that we got over here is small and is only open in the winter. so i want to built my own miniversion of it


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

YouTube - Morgan Hill Snowflex Center

it looks like some kind of carpet so i bet something would work, would be cool to get some actual snowflex tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

the snowflex is nice stuff, but way to expensive for me, i was looking at the stuff they use here Wintersport.nl you can see it a little on the pictures on top. but i can't find a place where it is for sale, so i hope i can find someone who has experience with artificial grass.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Backyard Terrain Park - your one-stop shop for backyard skiing & snowboarding - jib fest, grind rail, grind box, fake snow (faux) artificial snow, backyard sesh, session, steeze, SnowGel, snowmaker, backyard jibbing, free sledding, rail jam, grind be


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

i don't live in the US i live in Holland


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

they will ship to you. if you put that gel on your "outdoor carpet" it should work good


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

hmm looks nice, but the only disadvantage as i see it i have to make new every time i use it, when i go schred couple a days after each other it will get expensive, so i go check out the carpets natural first, if that don't work i can get the stuff. 

but thx for thinking with me :thumbsup: !

grtz Danny


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

flowrida said:


> i don't live in the US i live in Holland


Haha a guy from holland asking for tips on grass? You guys are the pros when it comes to grass!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

haha on grass for the cattle or the lawn, but not on artificial grass for snowboard


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I recently got my front lawn done in artificial grass from a company called Verde - it was reasonable and looks great  they have a list of suppliers and information on what type of grass is good for different sports on their website - artificial grass - It honestly isn't as expensive as you would think


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

last summer kids at the playground did sawdust on dry grass slope, they said it worked well and they got enough speed to hit a rail and box. I'd think sawdust on old carpet would work better.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Do not use fake grass. The points of the "blades" slow you down a lot. It is what my friend and I have tried for our summer ramp. Look in to a produce called "Powderpak". It is expensive but they sell in small volume. It would have been about $200 for what I want for our ramp. If that is too much then look for low pile looped carpet. It slides far better because the fibers loop and don't come to a point like the grass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HO4YKXzE9E&list=UUZgCqOI4sbBgt-mVqcuEKiA&index=57
That is the first try with fake grass. We made the ramp higher and used lube but it still sucks. Since then my friend has gotten a dog and his yard now has dog crap in it so the ramp hasn't been used since neither of us want dog poo on our boots.


----------

